# "Redundancy" for IT Contractors



## WGT (8 Feb 2009)

Now before anyone thinks I'm crazy after reading the Title. Let me explain.

I'm an IT Contractor contracting with the same client for the last 4.5 years, last Friday I was given a month's notice that my contract would not be renewed again. Fair enough, that's the life of a contractor. However another contractor from a different dept. left with a month's notice and also a "redundancy" of sorts of 1200 per year worked. I was told this from the horses mouth and it is generally common knowledge.

By the way he has only been there for about 2 years (half as long as me).
I put this to my manager and he agreed that while it is unusual for contractors to receive any "redundancy", he agreed that all contractors should be treated equally and he would take it up with HR.

If the manager comes backs with some cock and bull story, do you guys have any idea what course of action I should take. I could ask them to give me 2 months notice instead. To be honest, i'm going to be a dad for the first time in May. If I was single it would be one thing, but I am prepared to get dirty with this if necessary. 

Do I have any protection or rights whatsoever?


----------



## rmelly (8 Feb 2009)

WGT said:


> Do I have any protection or rights whatsoever?


 
Did you not ask these questions before switching to contracting? One of the benefits of contracting is higher earnings, but the downside is more responsibility. Any contractor will tell you that your daily rate must reflect the risk of being out of work for an extended period.


----------



## capall (8 Feb 2009)

What you're entitled to is whats in your contract,if you have a months notice clause ,then if they give you a months notice thats what you're entitled to.

As an IT contractor you should concentrate on leaving with the best possible relationship with your client as it is possible that they will be looking to rehire contractors in 6 months or a year
I would steer clear of getting involved with HR and creating any issue with this.
Your personal circumstances are irrelevant. Put your energies into looking for a new contract.


----------



## Blinder (8 Feb 2009)

Are you expecting a different answer to the same question that you posted recently?

You have no redundancy rights as a IT contractor contracting through your own limited company. The limited company employs you. 

The contract is coming to an end next month. The company is not renewing the contract with the limited company. This is normal. You are still employed by the limited company.  You are not being made redundant.

What the company decides what to do with other limited company contracts has no bearing on what it does with your company. For the sames reasons as the company can pay each contract a different daily rate.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Feb 2009)

No harm in asking. But its more of a goodwill gesture than anything your are entitled to.


----------

